# Toronto - co2 refill



## Chris Stewart (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone in the Toronto area know of a good place to get your co2 refilled?


----------



## Beaver (Mar 27, 2007)

I would also like to know this. As well as where to get a 10lbs cylinder in the area.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

You just have to find a local welding store for refilled and bottle. Look in the phone book should help you a lot.


----------



## copperleaf (Oct 1, 2006)

I get my tanks refilled at soda centre in scarborough on kingston rd. They also sell tanks of varying sizes. Their website is www.sodacentre.com If this is too far then check the yellow pages for a DIY beer and pop store for a store closer to you.
Also someone on the site www.gtaaquaria.com forum might help with somewhere closer to you. It's the local forum for the GTA.
Hope that helps


----------



## copperleaf (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry I should clarify its not a refill centre it's 'trade your empty for a full' place.


----------



## geministudios54 (Mar 27, 2005)

* I've used Cam Carb on Weston Rd. They fill your tank while you wait. Here's the link. The soda centre I believe does a tank exchange which won't work for me as my tanks are brand new and don't want to receive an old one back.

http://www.camcarb.com/Home.html

There's also a fire supply shop on Markham Rd but you wait three or four days to have your tank filled.

Good luck.*


----------



## Chris Stewart (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome. I should check out those forums too in the future.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Slimo (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Toronto - Markham*

I'm in the wrong Thread, sorry....

But I'm going on a business trip next week to Markham TO and I was wondering were was a good store to find aquatic plants?

Thanks!


----------

